# 2nd Miscarriage... What does this mean?



## azohri (Aug 19, 2008)

I just went through my second miscarriage at 15 weeks. 

I had a healthy baby in 2009, then a loss at 9 weeks in 2011, a healthy baby in 2012, and now another loss. I don't seem to have trouble getting pregnant. My midwife wasn't sure if a second loss is considered the same way if you have a term pregnancy in between. Am I now at high risk for miscarriages, or is this just incredibly bad luck?

We are sending in tissue for DNA testing so hopefully that will help shed some light on what happened...


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

Just wanted to say I'm so sorry, mama. :crying:


----------



## t2009 (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry, @azohri. Hugs.

I am also dealing with a second m/c though this is my second in a row. I also had a healthy child (& uneventful pregnancy) in 2009. We thought he'd be our only but changed our minds about a year ago. It took us a few months to get pregnant each time but all told, getting pregnant also does not seem to be out issue.

My midwife is convinced that it is just bum luck (as in a bad egg) twice in a row. I'm 37 so that's plausible. She didn't want to test the fetal tissue & I agreed. But I am seeing a recurrent loss specialist for testing for myself & DH (haven't seen her yet but have an appointment).

More to your question though, from what I have seen, some clinics/fertility specialists do not consider miscarriage an issue until there are 3. Some consider it an issue where there are two in a row. And some will do testing after 2, even with a healthy child in between.

But after 2, you are not considered high risk for miscarriage or high risk at all. For me, I think the next pregnancy will require close monitoring in the beginning but that is all. My homebirth midwife told me that she could do early testing but I have to let her know the moment I find out I'm pregnant. (Unfortunately, I waited to call her this time around, confident things wouldn't go sour twice in a row.)

Good luck recovering & sorting through this all. It's so not fun & not fair but your outlook is good! I'll post again if I learn anything useful from the specialist.


----------



## azohri (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks t2009. I'm so sorry for your loss too. I'm still trying to figure out what kind of testing I will want to do next time. I prefer a hands off approach to pregnancy for the most part, but I really don't want to go through this again. Sigh. I know there's no guarantees no matter what, but I'd at least like to rule out the most obvious potential problems.


----------



## t2009 (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you @azohri. I hear you. I also prefer a hands off approach, which is why I didn't call my midwife until a month after I got my BFP. Now I'm kicking myself because my research leads me to believe that some testing might help. For instance, I had a hormonal panel prior to the pregnancy that showed normal progesterone, but I've since learned that progesterone can drop in some women in early pregnancy. I know treatment with supplemental progesterone is not a guarantee, but, gee, it would have been a good therapy to try if that was my problem. I don't know, let's hope we both figure it out for next time (and that next time comes sooner rather than later...). My thoughts are with you.


----------

